# emigrating to nz



## leenoob (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi all just want to thank all in advance 
My question is what form would I need to submit for my family and I to emigrate to nz and what time frame it is likely to take


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

You need to complete the 'I want to live in New Zealand form'. It will take about a week to process.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

toadsurfer said:


> You need to complete the 'I want to live in New Zealand form'. It will take about a week to process.


you'll find this at Live. That will also explain the whole process to you. 
However, I'd say a week to process was very optimistic! If you choose to complete the expression of interest on-line, it may well end up in the pool that quickly, but after that, the time will be variable depending on how quickly/if it is selected, and whether you already have a job offer.


----------

